# Lots more spam/porn since the change?



## Vocenoctum (Jul 11, 2008)

Did I just not chance on the stuff before? Or have there been more lately than before?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 11, 2008)

The spam bot wasn't ported. His revival is scheduled asap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The spam bot wasn't ported. His revival is scheduled asap.




AH-HA! So my suspicion was right.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 11, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The spam bot wasn't ported. His revival is scheduled asap.



 I've hardly noticed.

Kudos to the dudes deleting it manually. :thumbsub:

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 14, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The spam bot wasn't ported. His revival is scheduled asap.




Or at least having it where new registrants have to manually type in those wacky wavy letters that are supposed to stop bots from registering spammers on sites.....


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2008)

Darth K'Trava said:


> Or at least having it where new registrants have to manually type in those wacky wavy letters that are supposed to stop bots from registering spammers on sites.....



CAPTCHAs work up to a point and there are ways around them. They also poor from an accessibility standpoint. Of course, I've got no statistics on how many screen-readers are being used on ENWorld...


----------

